# Foundation Heaving ?



## C-Green (Jan 12, 2009)

One of my customers has cracks in the drywall at the wall to ceiling joint and they appear in winter and disappear in the summer. Yes it would appear as if the foundation was heaving up and down. But he has a complete crawl space that was at 60 degrees when it was 2 degrees outside. He also has a HVAC trunk running the length of the main beam in the crawl space. This problem is only in the center of his two story house on both floors. We ran some string from side to side and there was no dip in the center. Not sure what to think? Anyone else go any ideas?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The second floor problem
sounds like classic truss lift.
Don't know about the first floor.
How was it framed?
It doesn't sound like anything
that an experienced GC would
think of as foundation heaving.


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

Foundation Heaving!!:laughing::laughing::laughing: Yeah right.

Sounds like truss lift to me.

Are there cracks in the foundation?


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Heaving is usually caused by tree roots. Sounds like normal expansion and contraction of a wood structure.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

C-Green said:


> One of my customers has cracks in the drywall at the wall to ceiling joint and they appear in winter and disappear in the summer. Yes it would appear as if the foundation was heaving up and down. But he has a complete crawl space that was at 60 degrees when it was 2 degrees outside. He also has a HVAC trunk running the length of the main beam in the crawl space. This problem is only in the center of his two story house on both floors. We ran some string from side to side and there was no dip in the center. Not sure what to think? Anyone else go any ideas?


I assume you posted this in the E&SW forum because you assumed it was the excavating guys fault and it probably turns out, it was just another bad hammer swingers fault.

See that guys, thier always ready to blame the dopey ditch digger

J/K, LOL


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Truss lift is my first guess also. Might be a good time to suggest crown molding?

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

C-Green 
Production Super
Trade: *General Home Improvements *

Join Date: Jan 2009
Location: Indiana
Posts: 1


Who else has a general home improvements license here?:shutup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> C-Green
> Production Super
> Trade: *General Home Improvements *
> 
> ...


While this guy *is* most likely
a POed HO.
In Indiana, Plumbers are the only ones
with state licenses.
GC's.... whatever any county, town, burg,
or whatever, wants to call it or charge you
for whatever they want to call it.


Vinny,
I asked that this be moved to drywall
or construction.
Didn't want to say so to the OP
for fear of setting off a multi-posting-binge.
You notice that no one with any 
common sense thought it was foundation.


----------

